

Pecan a lean Python web framework - poissonpie
http://pecanpy.org/

======
codegeek
I have been learning Flask for a while and any other python based light
frameworks are of interest. This looks promising with its own set of
conventions but one thing that immediately caught my eye is this:

    
    
        pecan create test_project
    

Essentially, it creates a barebone project with a list of pre-defined
folders/files. For me, this is not very useful as I actually prefer to create
my own. In fact, as you get to a decent sized project, you always end up
customizing the structure of the app and hence a barebone structure even
though sounds good actually becomes unusable. For a lightweight framework, I
really don't want any app structure conventions done for me. Let me do that.

~~~
mildtrepidation
_Essentially, it creates a barebone project with a list of pre-defined folders
/files. For me, this is not very useful as I actually prefer to create my
own._

Unless this command is vastly more opinionated (and less bare-bones) than
Django's startapp/startproject, and with only what you've written to go on, I
get the impression that what you're doing here is killing part of the benefit
a framework gives you: The ability for others with framework experience to
(relatively) quickly pick up your projects and work on them.

I've worked on several projects that did similar things in addition to many
that more strictly followed their framework's conventions, and choice of
framework aside, when you're using something lightweight already but ignoring
its conventions, you might as well be rolling your own.

If that's not something that's important to you when choosing a framework, for
whatever reason, then I can see this being OK (if not useful). But I don't
think it's a good habit to get into if you are likely to pass off your work to
others or need to bring in outside help in the future.

------
nubela
What's wrong with Flask, or the better question is. What does Pecan do better
than Flask?

~~~
rch
It looks like they might claim: "object-dispatch style routing"

Maybe I'm missing something, but I don't see a substantial improvement over
Flask's (or even Werkzeug's) approach.

~~~
dkuntz2
It also looks like it generates a lot of boilerplate stuff for you.

I personally prefer Flask's simplicity of "do as you will" over "here's an
entire project for you" that lots of frameworks use.

------
mattlutze
I'm having trouble understanding from the paragraph intro on the site, why I
would need this in the growing market of python-in-my-browser tools. I've used
the language mostly as scripts to process piles of data -- if I were to get
into generating web content, why this over one of the "inspirations" or other
packages?

------
dorfsmay
Is it leaner than bottle or flask?

It diesn't seem as clean on a first glance?

~~~
pekk
Can you be specific about what doesn't seem as clean?

~~~
dorfsmay
With bottle, you don't need the ProfileSchema nor the ProfileController, hello
world is literally 5 lines.

I know that everything is a tradeoff, bottle.py has A LOT of limitation, but
to me it is the lean'est python framework. Heavy framework (WAY more features)
would be django and pyramid, and midle of the road cherrypy. I'm not sure
where Pecan fits in that picture.

~~~
murali44
Pecan is definitely not as light weight as flask. Creating a simple hello
world requires multiple files and multiple classes. Flask is super light
weight in that regard. Which is why I use flask for quick hacking on personal
projects.

Pecan on the other hand has a lot of great features built in, such as ORM,
built in templates, etc. Pecan is a popular choice over flask for large scale
projects.

~~~
dorfsmay
ORM and templates:

I personally dislike framework forcing their ORM and templates engines, I
prefer when they let me pick the ones I want. Trying to use Django was
extremely weird for that reason. bottle does this kind of integration really
well.

Can Pecan do https (my biggest issue with most "lean" framework)?

How much lighter / simpler is it compared to cherrypy then?

------
dudus
can someone name that vim color-scheme?

~~~
partkyle
solarized light

[http://ethanschoonover.com/solarized](http://ethanschoonover.com/solarized)

------
pc86
What use is a web framework that "includes no out of the box support for
things like sessions or databases?"

~~~
pekk
Flask doesn't include an ORM either, and it's very popular. For example.

